# Solved: Your password has expired.../ The network address is invalid



## rappinkapc (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello,
I am running windows 7 through VMware Fusion 3.0 on my mac. Everything was working perfectly fine until the other day when I tried to start up my virtual machine. I got this error:

"Your password has expired and must be changed." After clicking OK, I am taken to a screen to change the password, which I do, but then I get this error,

"The network address is invalid." Clicking OK takes me back to the change password screen, and the cycle repeats until I want to throw something! 

I don't know if the problem lies within Windows or if it is with VMware. I have tried every network setting in VMware, and I still get the same errors. I have always been a mac user, so I might be missing something really obvious in Windows.

Also, when I start in Safe Mode - (without networking), instead of getting the "network address is invalid" error, I get "An attempt was made to logon, but the network logon service was not started."

Please help!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> ... the network logon service was not started.


That sounds vaguely like the strange, but not fatal, error message my daughter used to get on Windows 98SE when booting it.

I suppose it refers to the *Netlogon *service, whose description reads:

"Maintains a secure channel between this computer and the domain controller for authenticating users and services. If this service is stopped, the computer may not authenticate users and services and the domain controller cannot register DNS records."

Sounds like the Windows 7 thinks it's a member of a domain. Do you have it set up that way?

I don't know Mac, VMware or domains, so this will likely be my only attempt to help on this. Good luck.


----------



## rappinkapc (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't have any netlogon enabled, and I don't think it is setup as a member of a domain, but I was able to solve my problem myself:
I used a password reset tool to blank the password. When I booted my VM again, I still got the same "Your password is expired..." message as before. However, this time, when I clicked OK, the old password field was blank (before, it contained those hidden password bullets, e.g. &#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226;&#8226. When I typed in the new password, it accepted it, and windows logged in. I can't really explain how or why this worked, but it did.

My only question is, how do I set it so my password doesn't expire, so I don't have to go through this again??


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Some info here found by searching for Windows 7 password expire.


----------

